# same old song and dance



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

for the 4th year in a row we get taken out by SA. if you would of told me in 5 games i would of told you that you were crazy. but spurs just played like that savvy old veteran ball club. will the suns stick with their current roster and try to make a run at SA again next year? or will they completely change things up? who knows, but i think something has got to change thats for sure. i think if we could of pulled out game 1 things would of been different. game 5 suns played ok, but the difference between a championship team and one thats not is being clutch in the end. suns turned the ball over 3 times, and the spurs did not. that is clutch, that is the difference between a champion and a non. until suns address these problems we will be eliminated by the spurs or the lakers next year in the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns won't get anything for Shaq. Diaw's value raised some, but we won't get much for him. Suns won't trade Barbosa, Nash or Amare. So there really isn't much we will do with the team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs beat us one of those yrs.

I wish we could change things up. We'll be stuck with mediocrity for next 2 yrs though. I'd rather the Suns be a lottery team than mediocre.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

AZsportsDude said:


> for the 4th year in a row we get taken out by SA.


Actually 3 of last 4, Dallas took us out in 05-06. 

OR 4 of the last 6 if you go back to include Marbury's last full year.



> 2002-03 Lost NBA Western Conference First Round (4-2) versus San Antonio Spurs
> 2003-04 Record of 29-53, Finished 6th in NBA Pacific Division
> 2004-05 Lost NBA Western Conference Finals (4-1) versus San Antonio Spurs
> 2005-06 Lost NBA Western Conference Finals (4-2) versus Dallas Mavericks
> ...


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah my mistake 3 years in a row SA has taken us out. but man i don't know about this team, i don't know about amare, i don't know about nash anymore...i'm worried about the future of this team. we won't be able to compete against the wests top 3 next year i don't think.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I say throw dem bones and go for it one more time with who we have. Barbosa is likely gone though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

All i have left is tears


----------

